# Na Pali Kauai Club as the Time Share Turns



## Kauai Kid (May 8, 2015)

FYI
Here is the latest about selling our units per Jim Windham.

No questions please--you know as much as me about selling the Na Pali Kauai units at Alii Kai II in Princeville--and that ain't much.  

Sterling



Just a quick update to let you know through competitive biding we will be using Old Republic instead of Hawaii Escrow & Title to perform the individual owner deed searches in the Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances.  

Old Republic bid $75 per owner week instead of the $110 per week that Hawaii Escrow was going to charge.

The deed searches are necessary prior to you being able to convey your week(s) into the LLC and sharing in the sales proceeds of the condos.

Within the next two weeks you will be receiving an email describing both the recording information and how your ownership is listed in the Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances.  When you receive this email it is imperative that you promptly respond back letting us know that the information you receive matches your records or if there are changes that need to be made.

Changes that we must know about include such items as:

If one or more of the persons listed as having an ownership in your week(s) has passed on.  If so, was a probate of the week(s) done in Hawaii?

If any person needs to be added to the ownership.

If any person needs to be removed from the ownership.

If there has been a divorce and through a divorce decree a person needs to be removed from the ownership.  

If the week(s) have been transferred into a Family Trust where the Trust now owns the week(s).  If so, who is the Trustee(s) of the Trust.

Please look for your email within the next two weeks.  When you received your email you must respond back as quickly as possible letting us know if the ownership of your week(s) needs to be corrected.

Jim


----------



## Sandy (May 9, 2015)

Thanks Sterling. I also got that email. There are others on this board who own at NaPali club. I did a search a while back. I hope that they are reading this board and/or have been contacted. 
I, like you, will wait to see what happens.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 10, 2015)

If you have noticed over the years Windham does not want owners to know who the other owners are.

Sterling


----------



## Burned (May 17, 2015)

We have been an owner in the Na Pali Kauai Club since 1989 and have had nothing but problems with Jim since day one.  Same issues at most owners it would seem.  Jim and his buddies from Texas are about to screw everyone in this club one last time with the sale of the units.  We have opened a formal complaint with the State of Hawaii and there is an active investigation going on right now regarding this entire mess.  Jim has refused to turn over an owners list to us, so please spread the word to any owners that you are aware of in this time share.  Feel free to contact the person that is handling this complaint

Ryan Yamashiro
Investigator
Consumer Resource Center
Regulated Industries Complaints Office
Dept. of Commerce and Consumer Affairs
235 S. Beretania Street, 9th floor
Honolulu, Hawaii 96813
Telephone:  (808) 587-6814
Facsimile:  (808) 586-2670
E-Mail:  Ryan.Yamashiro@dcca.hawaii.gov


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 18, 2015)

Thanks, they have my phone, address, and email as an owner.

That said, if I get any funds back from the sale of the NaPali Kauai condos I'll be a happy camper.  

I bought oceanfront at the Point at Poipu for around $14,000 and paid maintenance fees of $1500/yr for each week.  You can buy them now for as little as $1.00 if the $5k for water intrusion repairs has been paid for.  That is what you get when Diamond Resorts is managing things.

By the way, the Na Pali Kauai Club is incorporated in Texas...

Sterling


----------



## Burned (May 18, 2015)

The club itself is incorporated in Texas, but they are doing business in Hawaii and subject to Hawaii's rules and regulations regarding time shares.  We won't be signing our weeks over to an LLC controlled by Jim Windham that is for sure.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 22, 2015)

*Email as of 5/22/2015*

From Jim Windham to NaPali Kauai Club Owners:

Sterling


Hi Everyone

Just a quick update to let you know that it is taking Old Republic Title longer than they expected to be able to do the lien and title searches on our units.

Back in the 80's, timeshares were recorded in the Bureau of Conveyances without the requirement of having an Inventory Control Number (ICN) included on the Deed.  In the late 80's ICN's were phased in.  By using an ICN, the history of the deed status of a timeshare week could be very quickly researched.

Only about half of our weeks have ICN's assigned while the other half were recorded in the Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances without ICN's..  This does not affect the title to your week(s) but it does it make it a more difficult process for the title company in doing the title searches they need to do.

Old Republic hopes to have the first batch of weeks checked and back to us by the end of next week.

As Old Republic gets the lien and title information to us, we in turn will be contacting your to confirm that there are no changes nor updates that need to be done.

Jim


----------



## Sandy (May 23, 2015)

Sterling, 

I sent you a PM just now. I appreciate your thoughts if you get a chance.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 23, 2015)

*LLC*

I'd like some printed info on the LLC (Limited Liability Corporation)  so I can have my lawyer review it prior to signing over the deeds.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 23, 2015)

*Na Pali Kauai Manager on site*



Sandy said:


> Thanks Sterling. I also got that email. There are others on this board who own at NaPali club. I did a search a while back. I hope that they are reading this board and/or have been contacted.
> I, like you, will wait to see what happens.




Jerri Erin 808-346-3499.....I believe it is a woman.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 23, 2015)

*Na Pali Kauai units on market=zero*

There are no Na Pali condos on the market according to a Hanalei broker.
(They were supposed to go on the market in March 2015)

There are three units for sale at Alii Kai II--some have been on the market for months.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 28, 2015)

Sandy said:


> Sterling,
> 
> I sent you a PM just now. I appreciate your thoughts if you get a chance.



I almost mislaid the latest NPP # 713-931-1670

Jim Windham is in Spring Texas, just north of Houston.  Spring has lotsa flooding and damage.

Sterling


----------



## Poco06 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Status*

Did anyone sign their deed over to the LLC?  If so, why?
When was the last time you received any info from Windham?
Steps are being taken to file complaints against Windham & his LLC with the A/G of Hawaii.:whoopie:


----------



## Gambler (May 2, 2017)

Poco06 said:


> *Status*
> 
> Did anyone sign their deed over to the LLC?  If so, why?
> When was the last time you received any info from Windham?
> Steps are being taken to file complaints against Windham & his LLC with the A/G of Hawaii.:whoopie:



I am borrowing  this space and I hope this note goes through.  I am new to this forum. I am not sure if I am doing this correctly.  We own  a week at Na Pali  Kauaii and Jim Windham has taunted us for a year to sign it over to his LLC.  We refused.  He threatened us this week, 05-02-2017, stating that we may be foreclosed on, (we paid cash in 1989), if we did not sign our deed over to his LLC. He refuses to provide receipts of paid taxes, fees, etc. so the timeshare may all be delinquent therefore and it could be foreclosed on I suppose. We said we would sell only on a cash basis, and he actually offered to pay but he would not send the money transfer until he had our signed deed in his hands. Fat chance of us doing that!  LOL.  We stated that he would need to come to TX and pay us in cash, and then we would sign the deed over. This is all very sad, because we are retired and are ready to use the week for exchange.  I have much more to share if anyone is able to receive this.  I joined this today, as a guest.  Thanks .


----------



## Sandy (May 3, 2017)

Greetings, 

I also own at Na Pali Kauai Club and realize how frustrating this all is. We were contacted when the option to sell the resort came up. I found out about this on the TUG site here.  

It is a good idea to sign the papers Jim is trying to present, because one of the units has already sold. There is a thread I will try to find for you and link here. Basically, one of the units has been sold, and I received my check for my share of the proceeds. The details will be in the link I will post.


----------



## Sandy (May 3, 2017)

Here is the link to some more details: 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/na-pali-kauai-club-sale.251038/

I received a check for about $1200!! Good news. Contact Jim to see how you can participate. As you will see from the link, I asked the question about what will happen to other owners who do not know about this, or who choose not to opt-in.


----------



## Sandy (May 3, 2017)

Here is another link with a few more details:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/na-pali-kauai-unit-sale-pending.249973/

One other thought:
You do need to sign your deed over in order to participate and receive proceeds.  I am not sure why Jim threatened you on this point.  But I had to sign my deed over last year, and I also had to pay some back maintenance fees that were unpaid because the bills were sent to my old address.  Once I did this, notarized the paperwork, I was included in the proceeds of the sale.

I encourage you to do the same. At a minimum, you should get this initial payout, and hopefully more as units are sold.
I hope this helps!

sandy


----------

